# Quarter Wave Line resonance



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how to calculate the Line resonance of a Quarter Wave line tuned to 80hz? Getting ready to build a Quarter Wave using two Fostex 103's. Wanted to see how much problem I am going to have with line resonance. I usually line them with wool but never really thought about why.  


Matt


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The quarter-wave site has lots of good stuff.
http://www.quarter-wave.com/TLs/TL_Theory.html

There is a table in here:- http://www.quarter-wave.com/TLs/Alignment_Tables.pdf showing length vs frequency.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude this is Awesome THANKS!!!!!! I did the calculations the old fashioned way. This is so much easier! :jump::jump:

Matt


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No Problems. Glad to help.
I built my TL's 20 odd years ago and only started using REW recently. 
If you look at the graphs of the frequency response in the second link it looks a lot like mine. http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=1603


----------

